# 2 Drop Rig



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello
Would like some advice on the 2 drop rig for surf fishing. Will be making them myself and need to know the best length for the loop holding the hook from the line. How far apart between the hooks?? Putting orange beads on too as someone mentioned here. Tired of store bought ones that are too stiff or too much extra "hardware". Thanks for any help................
Kim:fishing:


Also where do you buy the piece that you tie your line on pyramid sinkers?? Making some myself. Tanks...........


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?114750-Surf-Fishing-Rig&p=891373#post891373

Practice making them with mono line. Then when you feel you have a good model then switch to flouro leader.

If you tie your hooks on with a Palomar knot you can make the tag end longer. Slide a bead down to the eye of the hook and use the tag end to make the bead snug with an overhand knot. Or cut a piece of yellow plastic grub and slide it through the line before the bead and that can keep it place to go along with some extra bling. Or let the beads slide. Big beads, small beads, no beads, red, orange, green, long snoods, short snoods, 2 drops, 3 drops (add a Surgeons knot or Dropper loop), change hook sizes .... make'm all!!! 

Regards,
KBueno


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Provided you are mostly fishing for the basic what ever bites fish the easiest thing is to use the line on the reel. Tie a double overhand knot at the end leaving about a 3" loop, move up a foot or so and tie another double over hand leaving 3" to 6" loop, move up another 18" or so and tie a third double overhand again with a 3" to 6" loop. Slide the bottom loop through the eye of the sinker and slide the other two loops through the eye of a hook. Works great for most fish and can be tied in a minute or less. If fishing for pomps. move the hook loops a little further apart and if fishing for fish that may have teeth use a long shank hook. 20# mono is about as big a line that I can get to go through most #2-#6 hooks. The longer you have the rig the more difficult it is to throw.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I prefer 2 dropper loops about 12-14 inches apart. The loops will be about 3-6 inches away from where the hooks will be looped. Beads and spinner blades can help attract fish. I use heavier mono line to tie these rigs (20) for general bottom fishing. If I am fishing cut mullet in the fall, I bump up to 30# mono. 

I usually keep 4-6 rigs ready to go before fishing. You can simply tie your line to the sinker or use a loop so you can switch out different loop sizes.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Have seen many locals tied their rigs and seemed to do better pulling in fish. Will see what works for me. Almost 3 weeks to go and water temps getting to be about perfect. Tight Lines.
Kim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A lot of us do tie loops in your main line and a 3 oz pyramid on the bottom. Works fine for whiting. I'd use fluorocarbon if you use a high vis line or braid, or are after pompano. 

Go look at Hstews post in the rig making forum, those work great. I've also made a couple of posts about loop rigs and Earl Brinn rigs if you search. Longer loops seem to work a bit better. 

Don't forget the locals also went to the trouble to buy good bait. That's almost as important as fishing where the fish are. 

Bass Pro has the little duo lock clips. Or just tie a loop and loop on your sinker like a hook.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

You guys need to use pics or drawings for those less sophisticated of us. loop and loop? little duo lock clips? longer loop? 
t


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Loops means a surgeons loop or dropper loop.. Squeeze together the ends of the loop and put it through the hook eye and around it. By tying a surgeons loop 4 times in one line you have a simple 0 hardware rig. Top loop for your main line, the next two loops however long and widely spaced you desire, and a loop for your lead. You put the hooks on the middle loops. You can have 2 3 or even 5 hooks if you want. 

Longer loop means how long the loop is...say 2" or 6" from the knot to the hook. It can be important. Longer seems to work better on bottom feeders like pompano, whiting, and drum especially in the surf. 

Hope that helps. 

I've posted at least 2 threads with pictures in the rig making forum with several bottom rigs if you go search. One of the most recent threads there is Hstews diagram of a very good rig. It's too much trouble for me to link them on this tablet. 

He asked where you get the little clips for your sinker, they're called duo lock clips and are available at bigger retailers. You can also use a small black coast lock snap swivel, or just loop your lead onto a loop like the hook.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I put a sturdy Duo lock on the main line of all my rods so I can switch rigs quickly. Doesn't seem to hurt my catch rate - just remember to re-tie each trip so the knot doesn't get weak. Then for my rigs I usually have a black 20# swivel at the top, tie the rest with 18-24 inches of 20# flouro with 2 dropper loops 1/3 and 2/3 down the line, then I put another Duo lock at the bottom for changing weights. The nice thing is I can just snap on another rig below the first and have 4 hooks soaking on those slow days and fish more of the water column. Doesn't cast very well but that's not an issue fishing from structure.


----------

